# Getting Paid to place your bees on someones property



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Are you talking about a pollination rental? Or charging to put on ones land for other purposes? If you find someone that will let you put bees in a year round good location for the second purpose, I would not attempt to charge. But would get something in writing, so that you don't get in a mess, when you have inquired several hives on that property, and they suddenly want them gone, and you have nowhere to put them. I'm having to move hives this week because of this, luckily I have land a few miles down the road.
Maybe its different in Maine. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

The short answer is no. Most of the time if you are doing someone else a favor (like pollination) you can charge but when you are done with the service you would remove the bees. 


But if they are doing you the favor (like letting you store your hives there year round) Then you pay them, ussually in honey.


I do know of a couple of apple orchards in Maine but they spray in the summer and you wouldn't want your hives hanging out then.


-Jeff


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

To my knowledge only if your bees pollinate some type of seed crop, like Almond, canola, etc. also for fruit production, ...but you might need more then a couple of hives.
Otherwise you own them something,..it could be some honey.

Konrad


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

*not for polination*

Well it would be both, for polination but I would want to stay there year round. I don't want to be the type who transports bees. I had a feeling that charging is probably a stretch, but thank you for the reply...


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

If you worked out a year round situation, that was good for both of you than you both would benifit, and no I would not charge. But, would want to know what pesticides are going to be sprayed.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

If someone is letting you put hives on their property even if they benefit from your bees through pollination but not a commercial pollination job and those hives produce a crop of honey for you it is common courtesy to give them a jar or two from the hive.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You have a product and a service to provide. Go to white pages.com and yellowpages .com Search "farm markets", Orchards, apple growers, fruit farms etc. You will get a list of those in your area. Then you can make direct contact or send a mailer. I did that whan I started with much response.

Also try to contact the state agriculture department and see if the have any lists you could use.

All my hives are RENTED and STAY year round. Most farmers in todays business are not single crop growers such as apples anymore. Many are diversifying and have many crops to pollinate.

You can be very selective. Do your homework. It's out there if your willing to put forth a little effort.

My best places, are those that pay for pollination AND then buy my honey to stock their shelves. 

I was told by a number of old-timers that trying to do exactly what I have done, was not possible. That nobody pays for year-round sites. But I found out many farmers were tired of dealing with hobbyists or sideliners that were not professional or capable of supplying good hives. They were more than willing to pay for pollination that they see as essential to their operation. And many are tired of hives arriving late, coordinating night-time deliveries, high prices....from the migratory types.

And the best honey sites are not on working farms anyways. I would not keep my bees on any farm unless I was being paid. There are too many better sites for honey other than farms that mow, etc.

Good luck


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree with BjornBee - if beekeepers can't get the respect their bees deserve, in this present atmosphere of concern for the value of honeybees, they may never get it. Like BjornBee said, if you can't get paid for locating your bees on a farm or orchard, where their natural inclinations can be of benefit, there are plenty of alternate locations where they will be safer from incidental pesticides and where they can more easily bring in a crop for their keeper.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The way I see it, if you find a place to keep your bees that is safe, productive, and a good wintering location in your Maine climate, then you should do as most of the rest of us do...give the land owner a case of honey.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I pay my land owners 50 lbs of honey per year on a year round site.
Pretty much whats done commonly around here. 
there is no pollination market, but we capture a huge honey crop. 
I figure a yard of 30-50 hives takes up to an acre of land, an acre going for over 50$ rent now, so 50 lbs yard rent honey to the land owner, at a cost of 1-1.5$/lbs will cost me 50-75$/yard, and give the land owner up to 150-200$ in value of honey.
It provides a point of contact tothe land owner at least once a year, keeps relations very well, and provides me with a predictable established foraging terratory year after year.

And if you think thats alot, I would have to say the spin offs on that cost make up for the yard rent plus more! Just be sure to give them your best stuff


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

I have no problem giving the landowner some honey if the arrangements make sense. I would have done it voluntarily anyway...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ian said:


> I figure a yard of 30-50 hives takes up to an acre of land, an acre going for over 50$ rent now)


Wow Ian, those must bee big hives up north.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

HA, 

No, I mean the land owner usually keeps their distance around the beeyard,


----------



## israelavila35 (12 mo ago)

I may bee too late to the party. Here in Texas I have been receiving many calls from people wanting bees on their property so they can benefit from AG tax exemptions. They also live closer to the city so I wont have to drive out as far to my apiary. I'm writing up an agreement now and moving my bees to them soon. Check your laws and possibly call around or post an ad on craigslist. I'm sure you'll get someone that wants to keep some bees on their property. Cover your butt on the agreement and you should be fine. VIP Bee Rescue is the bee rescue company in Dallas that I work with that have had success in buying/moving and leasing bees from. If you're in Texas give them a call, they may bee able to help you.


----------

